# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  LOOK WHO'S TALKING: Herb Mertz of Princeton's Psyleron discusses his Mind Lamp ... - The Trentonian

## Dream Guide Team

*LOOK WHO'S TALKING: Herb Mertz of Princeton's Psyleron discusses his Mind Lamp ...**The Trentonian*In my early teens, I was into self-hyponosis and *lucid dreaming*. It was my first hint that the mind is capable of extraordinary things. *...***

----------

